# a study - Chance Of Pregnancy Doubled By 3 IVF Attempts



## caz24 (Nov 25, 2004)

hiya

i thought this looked quite good - although know lots of us would find it hard to fund 3 cycles xx

Chance Of Pregnancy Doubled By 3 IVF Attempts
http://conceiveonline.com/fertility-news/chance-of-pregnancy/

(warning there's a baby bump as the pic xx )

caz xx


----------



## PinkPeacock (Nov 9, 2006)

Thanks for sharing. It's nice to see a positive article for once. We're DRing for IVF number three so fingers firmly crossed that I prove the article right


----------



## caz24 (Nov 25, 2004)

thinking       for you hunny xxx


----------



## Be Lucky (Mar 22, 2008)

Another note.had 3 failed ivfs and got pregnant naturally at age of 44.he jus gon asleep now


----------



## rosebud_05_99 (Apr 15, 2008)

Not true for everyone tho, im heading into ivf number 7 soon , no joy

rosebud


----------



## morton (Dec 21, 2009)

really sorry first time I have posted where can i read this report?  sorry if I sound idiot not used to all terms yet, gutted did not make to my test date, DH brill but feel so quilty,


----------



## ckhayes (Nov 7, 2006)

Morton -   You have tested very early, might need more time


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

some clinics like London Womens Clinic offer a 3 cycle package- other clinics in Spain and USA also do the same, but I had 4 cycles of my own and then moved onto donor eggs and no success so far!!


----------



## Myton (Nov 22, 2009)

I wish i didn't go against the research but have just had a 4th failed cycle :0)


----------

